# Just another jalapeño appetizer



## SCBBQ (Nov 6, 2022)

Stuffed pepper boats with blend of cream cheese, cheddar cheese , worcestershire, garlic salt, and Black Forest bacon on top!


----------



## Hijack73 (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm on my way.  Just leave them on a counter.  I'll make sure the pan is clean ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks mighty tasty!!
Al


----------



## tbern (Nov 7, 2022)

great looking snack!!


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 7, 2022)

The photo looks great.


----------



## chew2475 (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks Great.  That is exactly how I do my poppers with laying bacon on top.  So much easier and quicker than wrapping each.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm with 

 Hijack73
...a TALL glass of sweet tea and that pan would be empty and clean!

Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 7, 2022)

Just looking at those makes me hungry.


----------



## clifish (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks great,  I love making them and even more eating them.


----------



## oscar (Nov 10, 2022)

Just discovered the Black Forest bacon for Sunday's ABTs.  Don't think it effected flavor, but it made wrapping the peppers a treat.  I never found the proper thickness, or bacon that stayed solid during the wrap until now......it's the little things in life!


----------

